# New Sig



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

what ya think?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

There test doesn't really fit so well but I can see that it would have been tough deciding what to do with the text. That's what happens. I like what you ave done here, overall it's quite nice.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Looks great, nice job


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------

